# Jumped to a NCE Powercab - now questions re Kato turnouts



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, I bit the bullet and purchased a NCE PowerCab. Now, I am concerned about turnout control. I have read on other forums that the Digitrax DS64 DCC Stationary Decoder, 4 Turnouts unit works just fine with Kato turnouts. I would need two of them. The problem is that accordingly to others without Loconet the decoders are difficult and require a lot of tinkering. I would prefer to purchase something that is Kato and NCE compatible but Kato uses Digitrax for their DCC and my command station is NCE. I hate to keep using the DC control of the switches. I cannot find a multi stationary decoder made by NCE. 
Comments? :dunno:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't know what is meant by 'lots of tinkering' and how that would be applied to decoder but the process of assigning each turnout an address should be very straightforward with your PowerCab. Maybe it's the actuation of the turnouts that's problematic.
Perhaps someone on here is using Kato turnouts with DCC and can provide some info.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> I don't know what is meant by 'lots of tinkering' and how that would be applied to decoder but the process of assigning each turnout an address should be very straightforward with your PowerCab. Maybe it's the actuation of the turnouts that's problematic.
> Perhaps someone on here is using Kato turnouts with DCC and can provide some info.



I watched some of the fine videos that Mike Fifer of Fifer Hobbies puts out and he said that all one has to do to not being required to use Loconet is to move one wire to the track voltage and all will be fine with NCE. Sounds like that should work. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

